# nvidia & 2.6 kernel = blank screen of death [SOLVED]

## Mekoryuk

I've been tearing my hair out over this for the past month.  I've searched everywhere, and tried every solution I could find, but I cannot get the nvidia drivers to work with a 2.6 kernel any more.  It really pisses me off because I had it working flawlessly just a couple of months ago, but because Gentoo absolutely refused to recognize my scanner any more, I decided to switch to another distro.  Went to Mandrake, then to SuSE, but was dissatisfied and went back to Gentoo, when amusingly enough I discovered an incredibly simple fix for the scanner problem.

But now the nvidia drivers won't work.  They seem to install okay, and there are no errors when I modprobe the driver, but when I change "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf file and startx, the system goes to a blank screen and just sits there doing nothing.  There are no errors in my log file; for all the world it seems like X starts up properly, except I can't do anything.  It doesn't seem to respond to keyboard input (switching to a virtual console, etc), though ctrl+alt+delete seems to work.

I do know there are a lot of similar problems like this on the forums, but this one refuses to be resolved.  None of those other threads seem to have a clear, concise method for solving this problem; indeed it seems that solutions range everywhere from not compiling module unloading support into the kernel to doing mysterious voodoo dances.  Here's the stuff I've already done:

Made sure 4k stacks wasn't compiled

used the latest drivers (6111)

Made sure "dri" was commented out of my xorg.conf file

Appended pci=routeirq to my boot parameters

Didn't compile framebuffer support

Since my system is old and doesn't have USB2.0, I've never compiled EHCI

compiled UCHI, OHCI, and agpart as modules, and didn't load them at start

told the nvidia driver to use its internal agp driver instead of agpart

didn't compile module unloading support

didn't compile apic support

used nitro and love kernels (2.6.7 and 2.6.8 )

downgraded to a vanilla 2.6.4 kernel

removed a recently-added usb hub just in case there was an irq conflict I wasn't aware of

Now here's the interesting part.  I downgraded all the way to a 2.4 kernel and the nvidia drivers suddenly work; however the alsa drivers refuse to install properly, so sticking with a 2.4 kernel isn't really an ideal solution for me.  Besides, my system WAS working with 2.6; I don't know why it isn't any more, but it used to.  Stands to reason it ought to work again, especially since I compile my kernel the same time every time.

So what am I missing?  Can you guys help me out and maybe suggest something I might have overlooked?  I'm at the end of my rope here.   :Sad: 

Output of lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

0000:00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

0000:00:04.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

0000:00:0a.0 Communication controller: Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)

0000:00:0b.0 USB Controller: OPTi Inc. 82C861 (rev 10)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

0000:00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20265(FastTrak100 Lite/Ultra100) (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
```

output of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.8-nitro1 (root@whitewolf) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (GentooLinux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sat Aug 21 12:55:51 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

1023MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262124

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258028 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ASUS A7V detected: force use of acpi=noirq

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f6810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V      0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde3 elevator=cfq pci=routeirq

PCI: Unknown option `routeirq'

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 807.257 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1034056k/1048496k available (2478k kernel code, 13644k reserved, 899k data, 152k init, 0k highmem, 0k BadRAM)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1589.24 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1150, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:04.0

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV17 Board, Chip Rev A5 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f910

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00cf955, set palette = b00cf9da

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 16 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-116 0109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: 12X8X32, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

PDC20265: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0b.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: 100% native mode on irq 10

PDC20265: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x7800-0x7807, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x7808-0x780f, BIOS settings: hdg:DMA, hdh:pio

hde: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x9000-0x9007,0x8802 on irq 10

hdg: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x8400-0x8407,0x8002 on irq 10

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 60036480 sectors (30738 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=59560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3 hde4 < hde5 hde6 hde7 hde8 >

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: cache flushes supported

 hdg: hdg1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hde3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde3: journal params: device hde3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde3: checking transaction log (hde3)

ReiserFS: hde3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 249976k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:00:09.0, 00:80:ad:40:01:02, irq 3.

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OPTi Inc. 82C861

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 10, pci mem f1937000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: WARNING: OPTi workarounds unavailable

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: irq 3, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#2)

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: irq 3, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: HP        Model: CD-Writer+ 8200   Rev: 1.0f

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:04.2-2

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

ReiserFS: hde5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde5: journal params: device hde5, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde5: checking transaction log (hde5)

ReiserFS: hde5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde6: journal params: device hde6, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde6: checking transaction log (hde6)

ReiserFS: hde6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde7: journal params: device hde7, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde7: checking transaction log (hde7)

ReiserFS: hde7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde8: journal params: device hde8, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde8: checking transaction log (hde8)

ReiserFS: hde8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdg1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdg1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdg1: journal params: device hdg1, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdg1: checking transaction log (hdg1)

ReiserFS: hdg1: Using r5 hash to sort names

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.
```

my "standard" config file:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TIMING is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

# CONFIG_HZ_500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_200 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=1000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

CONFIG_DM9102=m

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by Mekoryuk on Sun Aug 22, 2004 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbkolchin

Try to completely disable AGP in X11 config file. ("NvAGP" "0" --- not sure about correct syntax).

Nickolay

----------

## Helena

A few things strike me. Some questions therefore:

1) which motherboard is it? Looks like an ASUS A7V333 but what is it exactly?

2) do you use the PDC20276 RAID controller (probably unrelated to your problem, but I still wonder)

3) the "pci=routeirq" kernel parameter apparently is incorrect, what makes you use that?

4) the kernel forces a specific ACPI handling (acpi=noirq): why? 

I ask these questions because it could be IRQ-related and I had my share of IRQ problems as well.

----------

## Bombs14

I'm getting the same problem. After I bootup, if I modprobe -r nvidia, and modprobe it back. X starts up flawlessly, however, if I don't do that modprobe -r nvidia step, and use the module already loaded for nvidia, X gets that black screen.

I'm hoping someone can also help me fix this problem, it's kind of annoying not being able to use gdm.

----------

## Bombs14

hmmm, seems the pci=routeirq worked for me when I added it to grub. guess your problem is something else.

----------

## fimbulvetr

Ack, didn't see the part that said you were using 6111.

Try getting an ssh session going from another box, get your lockup, and check what dmesg tells you.

----------

## Mekoryuk

Output of dmesg while machine is "frozen".

```
Linux version 2.6.8-nitro1 (root@whitewolf) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sat Aug 21 12:55:51 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

1023MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262124

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258028 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ASUS A7V detected: force use of acpi=noirq

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f6810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V      0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde3 elevator=cfq pci=routeirq

PCI: Unknown option `routeirq'

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 807.223 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1034056k/1048496k available (2478k kernel code, 13644k reserved, 899k data, 152k init, 0k highmem, 0k BadRAM)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1589.24 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1150, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:04.0

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV17 Board, Chip Rev A5 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f910

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00cf955, set palette = b00cf9da

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 16 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-116 0109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: 12X8X32, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

PDC20265: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0b.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: 100% native mode on irq 10

PDC20265: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x7800-0x7807, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x7808-0x780f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x9000-0x9007,0x8802 on irq 10

hdg: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x8400-0x8407,0x8002 on irq 10

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 60036480 sectors (30738 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=59560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3 hde4 < hde5 hde6 hde7 hde8 >

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: cache flushes supported

 hdg: hdg1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hde3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde3: journal params: device hde3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde3: checking transaction log (hde3)

ReiserFS: hde3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 249976k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:00:09.0, 00:80:ad:40:01:02, irq 3.

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OPTi Inc. 82C861

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 10, pci mem f1937000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: WARNING: OPTi workarounds unavailable

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: irq 3, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:0d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: irq 3, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: HP        Model: CD-Writer+ 8200   Rev: 1.0f

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:04.2-2

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

ReiserFS: hde5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde5: journal params: device hde5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde5: checking transaction log (hde5)

ReiserFS: hde5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde6: journal params: device hde6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde6: checking transaction log (hde6)

ReiserFS: hde6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde7: journal params: device hde7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde7: checking transaction log (hde7)

ReiserFS: hde7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hde8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde8: journal params: device hde8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde8: checking transaction log (hde8)

ReiserFS: hde8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdg1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdg1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdg1: journal params: device hdg1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdg1: checking transaction log (hdg1)

ReiserFS: hdg1: Using r5 hash to sort names

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

I also checked top to see what exactly is going on, and the X server is using 99% of the CPU.  I killed X, and went back up to my machine, reset nvidia back to nv, and X runs no problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 1) which motherboard is it? Looks like an ASUS A7V333 but what is it exactly? 
> 
> 2) do you use the PDC20276 RAID controller (probably unrelated to your problem, but I still wonder) 
> 
> 3) the "pci=routeirq" kernel parameter apparently is incorrect, what makes you use that? 
> ...

 

1- It's an Asus A7V KT-133 Apollo Pro

2- Nope

3- Because I saw it in another thread:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212685

4- I have no clue.  I know the Via chipset has certain issues with the AGP drive strength not being strong enough to support 4x, so the nvidia driver defaults to 2x for stability.  It's possible the kernel also recognizes that, having some sort of "black list" of chipsets.  But to be honest, I don't know what this acpi=noirq means, nor how I would go about changing it.

 *Quote:*   

> Try to completely disable AGP in X11 config file. ("NvAGP" "0" --- not sure about correct syntax).

 

If AGP is disabled, then what's the point?  I need 3d accel.   :Razz: 

----------

## Helena

 *Mekoryuk wrote:*   

> Output of dmesg while machine is "frozen".
> 
> ```
> ASUS A7V detected: force use of acpi=noirq
> 
> ...

 From this part of dmesg I drew my conclusions. Anyway, your problem still could be IRQ-related. What does

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

say? And if you enable your IO-APIC (it looks as if you have one) in the kernel and repeat that command, what does change?

----------

## slomovizion

Hi,

I've experienced a similar/the same problem, in my case it was because of a conflict between different driver versions (I've experienced this on both Mandrake & Gentoo), my solution was to run "nvidia-installer --uninstall" (however this will only be on your system if you didn't emerge the nvidia driver) and install the driver again.

Hope this helps you.

----------

## Mekoryuk

Interesting.

Just for shits and giggles I decided to pass two more boot flags to grub:

```
acpi=off

pci=noacpi
```

I rebooted.  I noted that 

```
ASUS A7V detected: force use of acpi=noirq 

 ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f6810 

 ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec000 

 ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec080 

 ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V      0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec040 

 ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V      0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000 

 Built 1 zonelists
```

was trimmed down to this:

```
ASUS A7V detected: force use of acpi=noirq

Built 1 zonelists
```

 I changed "nv" back to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf file, and then I started X.

Whaddya know?  The nVidia logo came up, and I'm now typing this from an accelerated X server!    :Smile: 

I feel it's kind of a hollow victory, though.  I've never had to do this with any previous distro--including gentoo--and the thought of me still not knowing what started the whole problem (it probably was some weird IRQ prob like you mentioned, Helena, but why now?) really really really bugs me.  I'll mark this thread off as solved, but I'm going to keep investigating why my system now requires me to disable acpi in order for the nvidia drivers to work under the 2.6 kernel.  I'll post any of my discoveries here.

Thanks for your help, Helena and everyone else.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Helena

Wonderful  :Cool:  . I also had my share of ACPI/APIC problems with the newer kernels. Think I have it reasonably under control, now, but like you it worries that I don't always understand how...

----------

## Illissius

I would just like to note that I've been having a similar issue where, for the longest time, once I started X with driver=nvidia, if at any time after that I left X (X crashing, switching consoles, whatever), the screen just powered down. Everything else still worked; I could switch to an empty console, blindly login as root, and reboot (which I did, many times). If I switched back to a console with X, the screen powered back up. This no longer happens; and I'm not entirely sure, as multiple variables have changed since then, but am fairly certain that completely disabling ACPI support was what finally got rid of it.

----------

## Helena

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> I would just like to note that I've been having a similar issue where, for the longest time, once I started X with driver=nvidia, if at any time after that I left X (X crashing, switching consoles, whatever), the screen just powered down. Everything else still worked; I could switch to an empty console, blindly login as root, and reboot (which I did, many times). If I switched back to a console with X, the screen powered back up. This no longer happens; and I'm not entirely sure, as multiple variables have changed since then, but am fairly certain that completely disabling ACPI support was what finally got rid of it.

 I've had that on my laptop as well. It no longer happens; I think it was a driver problem, eventually an upgrade in Nvidia's driver solved it.

----------

## Illissius

I've been using the newest ones (6111) for a while, so apparently it didn't for me.

----------

## orvtech

Hi, i did all that u did above and still have the same problem.... but here is the diference. wen i run glxinfo ... i dont get a nice output instead i get this error:

```

gentoo root # glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

and if i run glxgears i get this too.

```

gentoo root # glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

here are som sections of my xorg.conf that i am focusing to tray to find out what is the problem.. but i cant find something strange.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Inc. GeForce2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia Inc. GeForce2"

    Monitor     "samsum"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Please , if some one see something strange let me know.

Thanks in advance

----------

## orvtech

I have solved the problem!!! 

 :Very Happy: 

I change my make.conf and let the emerge use "~86" packages, then i upgrade my nvidia packages reboot and all done!!!. now all is left to solve is my bad english gramar and accent  :Wink: 

----------

## flaZh

As this post says you can add "acpi=off" and "pci=noacpi" to the kernel line in grub. This will make nvidia work. But during clodplugging it says IRQ 10 is disabled, and this results in my wlan0 card not being able to configure itself in local.start. And like 30 secs after startup, keyboard an mouse stops responding, and will not respond again IF not "pci=noacpi" is set. I'll try with "pci=routeirq" and different combos.

----------

